# Need to slow down CDROM drive



## mushupork (Mar 1, 2001)

I have an unusual problem. I have made an mp3 player from and older PC using DOS. The CDROM I am using is a newer type and is very loud. As I am not installing software the drive could run slower and quieter and still do what I need.
Does anyone know of a DOS software utility to slow down the CDROM drive to like 8X (or less) so it won't be so loud?

TIA

[For those who saw this cross posted - I apologize. I tried to just move it to this forum but didn't have the rights.]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

In the future, hit the request moderator button. We can move posts for you.

Dan O:



> quote:
> 
> I don't think it can be done with software. You could try moving it within the PC or add sound deadening inside the PC. Another option is to replace it with a higher quality CD-ROM drive, which I did to one of my PCs as it was driving me nuts.


mushu:



> quote:
> 
> The noise is the rotation of the drive as it spins. It is a new drive and it is not damaged. It is just very loud due to the speed which is why I'd like to slow it down. Many newer drives are this loud. 40X 45X 50X etc.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

I don't think there is any way to do this either.

Also, as Dan-O said, it has a lot to do with brand / quality.

Yes, a lot of newer drives are loud. But generally only the cheaper ones. Mitsumi 48X drives are pretty quiet, for instance.

------------------
"That is not dead
Which can eternal lie
Yet with strange aeons
Even death may die"
- H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## mushupork (Mar 1, 2001)

The drive I am using is a SONY 48X drive. It is not generic, is not cheap and was not inexpensive. 

I understand that you cannot help me.


----------



## mushupork (Mar 1, 2001)

For any users who were looking for a utility like this - I found one. I saw it on multiple sites boasting DOS software. It is called cdspeed.exe and the readme file says it was written by Andrey Yasniy www.alfacom.net/~yasniy/cdspeed/


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

The site you listed is not in english nor a trusted site. I would be interested in hearing if it worked and if it was clean of viruses.

------------------
Dan-O - MSCE


----------



## mushupork (Mar 1, 2001)

I downloaded the file from a UK site. The link I posted is the homepage listed in the readme.

I scanned the file with the McAfee VirusScan software with the most recent dat file dated 3/1/2001.

The utility works very well. I have tried it on 3 drives so far: Sony CDU4821, Toshiba CR6102B and a Boss-V CDRBV40XA(? - Came in a Bare Bones system a friend purchased).


----------



## billmcintee (Mar 13, 2001)

Why in god's name would you want to slow down your CD Rom Drive???? Try these four things:

1)Try moving the CD Rom and mounting it into a different bay as the speed will cause the CD Rom to vibrate against the bay chasis and hence makes a LOUD noise. 
2)Take a screwdriver(or torque screwdriver) and tighten the screws...this could make the CD Rom more snug inside the bay.
3)Try putting a newer CD Disk into the drive and see if it vibrates and makes the same amount of noise...some CD's get warped and the CD Rom works hard to read the data, therefore, causing it to work much harder.
4)Try putting the CD Rom in the middle bay or bottom bay...the chasis gets support then and wont vibrate so much


----------

